# Help plan backyard bash



## Janet H

I have been asked to help throw a backyard b-day bash for a friend and could use some ideas.

The bash would be in someone elses yard - not mine and there would be limited prep time. It's for one of those 'important' b-days that ends in 0

About 80 folks have been invited and they are coming around dinner time so either heavy munchies or some sort of buffet/dinner.

There is a kitchen available and a Weber gas grill in the yard as well as tables and chairs. The aim here is easy AND nice; there are respectable folks coming..

Any menu ideas?


----------



## caseydog

Burgers are easy, and you can set up a toppings bar for people to build their own burger. Potato salad can be made the day before (and taste better than fresh). 

Fajitas or tacos are good for "build your own," too. Rent a Margarita machine for fun adult beverages. 

That's just a couple ideas.

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

You can make salads and sides ahead of time and then cook the meat just before you eat..so, whatever you decide this will make it easy for you


----------



## roadfix

also rent a nachos machine...

That along with a margarita machine is always a hit.   My daughter has had them on several occasions for her big backyard parties...


----------



## Aunt Bea

I would do a traditional backyard cookout with the best hot dogs, burgers, and rolls available in your area.

Lemonade with or without and iced tea.

Add a short buffet line of condiments, salads, baked beans, chips and dips.

Finish with an ice cold watermelon, brownies, lemon bars, oatmeal cookies, ice cream cones or bars, etc...

Maybe even some marshmallows for toasting or some upscale smores for dessert! 

*Make sure that grill has a fresh tank of propane!!!*


----------



## Janet H

Thanks for the ideas. This will be an entirely adult crowd and the Marquita machine sounds like a great idea - I didn't know that this even existed 

I'm thinking burgers will be too casual but need it to be as simple as burgers.  Maybe something like spiral cut hams and turkey breast on rolls with fixins and sides?

Skewered things with sides?


----------



## Cheryl J

Pulled pork sliders on Kings Hawaiian rolls are usually a hit at outdoor parties, and they're easy on the cook.  Maybe a vinaigrette based pasta salad for one of the sides...?

We were posting at the same time...although I was slow.  A spiral cut ham sounds great!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooks Country just did an episode on BBQ baked beans that looks outstanding.  That's something you can/must make ahead and just reheat for service.


----------



## caseydog

Janet H said:


> Thanks for the ideas. This will be an entirely adult crowd and the Marquita machine sounds like a great idea - I didn't know that this even existed
> 
> I'm thinking burgers will be too casual but need it to be as simple as burgers.  Maybe something like spiral cut hams and turkey breast on rolls with fixins and sides?
> 
> Skewered things with sides?



Margarita machines can be rented, and delivered to your party location and set up. You add the ingredients and tequila, and they pretty much take care of them selves. They come and pick up the machine a day or two after the party. 

Check out Mexican restaurants that have catering. They will probably rent margarita machines. Some good liquor stores have them to rent, too. 

I've rented them, and they have always been a big hit with guests. 

CD

.


----------



## buckytom

Cheryl J said:


> Pulled pork sliders on Kings Hawaiian rolls are usually a hit at outdoor parties, and they're easy on the cook.  Maybe a vinaigrette based pasta salad for one of the sides...?
> 
> We were posting at the same time...although I was slow.  A spiral cut ham sounds great!



+1.

You can make pulled pork in the days preceeding, or even the night before in crock pots. Once they're cooled and shredded, all you have to do the day of the party is add bbq sauce while packing it into aluminum serving trays and reheat in an oven. And who doesn't love King's rolls?
We also almost have either a pasta salad (elbow mac, diced trinity, mayo, optional canned tuna stired in), or a baked ziti; another make-ahead dish thst you can re-heat with the pulled pork.

Pre-mixed, bagged leafy salads are always easy to append with with whole grape tomatoes and sugar snap peas, and things like sesame seeds, walnuts, and dried cranberries.
I mention whole veggies because the leftovers last longer with unsliced veggies.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> +1.
> 
> You can make pulled pork in the days preceeding, or even the night before in crock pots. Once they're cooled and shredded, all you have to do the day of the party is add bbq sauce while packing it into aluminum serving trays and reheat in an oven. And who doesn't love King's rolls?
> We also almost have either a pasta salad (elbow mac, diced trinity, mayo, optional canned tuna stired in), or a baked ziti; another make-ahead dish thst you can re-heat with the pulled pork.
> 
> Pre-mixed, bagged leafy salads are always easy to append with while grape tomatoes and sugar snap peas.
> I mention whole veggies because the leftovers last longer with unsliced veggies.



I'm with you most of the way. In these parts, pulled pork is BBQ, which means about 10-12 hours of low and slow cooking on a smoker. BBQ sauce is added by the guest -- only if they want it. But yes, you can make it the day before, and re-heat it. 

Granted, a pork butt is probably the easiest thing to BBQ, and it works with rolls or flour tortillas. If you use tortillas, you can get away with calling it carnitas. 

As for King's Hawaiian rolls -- I never quite got the memo. Forgive me K-Girl, but they just don't do anything for me. They taste like processed bread in a plastic bag (I hope I don't get banned from DC for saying that).

I'm with you completely on pasta salads. Like potato salads, they taste better the day after you make them. 

One other consideration. If there will not be enough table space for everyone to sit down and eat, make sure the food is easy to eat with one hand, with the other hand holding a plate. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Casey, Janet is in the Pacific Northwest, so pulled pork is a bit more lax than it is in Texas - although someday I would love to try a down home Texas pulled pork dish. 

I get the impression the outdoor birthday dinner party is kind of a step above hamburgers and hot dogs, while still making it easy on the cook(s), as well as the guests.  Trust me....if there's not seating for everyone, pulled pork on a flour tortilla is *not* easy for a lady to manage while holding a plate.


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> As for King's Hawaiian rolls -- I never quite got the memo. Forgive me K-Girl, but they just don't do anything for me. They taste like processed bread in a plastic bag (I hope I don't get banned from DC for saying that).
> 
> CD




Call the Schoolmaster!

"I always said he'd come to no good
In the end your honor
If they'd let me have my way I could
Have flayed him into shape
But my hands were tied
The bleeding hearts and artists
Let him get away with murder
Let me hammer him today?"

By the by, Mr Casey...

http://www.foodandwine.com/news/taylor-ham-ice-cream


----------



## JustJoel

A pizza bar by the grill? You could use 5he pre-cooked pizza crusts like the ones by Boboli, or even store bought naan or pita, set out the cheeses, sauces and toppings, and let ‘em tear into it! Or use tortillas for a grilled tostada bar.


----------



## Janet H

I agree about the kings rolls - they are sort of sweetish seems well.. wrong. 

Pulled pork is an interesting idea and being from the northwest (and probably unqualified to make the real deal) I've made this before in a crock pot. 

It's also just about salmon season and so I've wondered about grilling little chuncks of salmon to go on rolls - sort of hamburger style.  Fish on the grill is tricky however and doesn't hold well and there will be 80 people....

The link to the food and wine article has me wondering about ice cream now...hmmm.


----------



## buckytom

How big is your grill?

Grilling 80 portions of salmon safely will be tricky, but it appears you don't want to go easy.

So, for appys, how about bacon wrapped around jumbo shrimp and a slice of water chestnut, and a spicy/sweet chili dipping sauce. Times 160 (people will want at least 2) I've been craving that, lol.

As far as ice cream goes, you're gonna need about 8 to 10 gallons, plus toppings if so inclined.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Janet H said:


> I agree about the kings rolls - they are sort of sweetish seems well.. wrong.
> 
> Pulled pork is an interesting idea and being from the northwest (and probably unqualified to make the real deal) I've made this before in a crock pot.
> 
> It's also just about salmon season and so I've wondered about grilling little chuncks of salmon to go on rolls - sort of hamburger style.  Fish on the grill is tricky however and doesn't hold well and there will be 80 people....
> 
> The link to the food and wine article has me wondering about ice cream now...hmmm.



Bake the salmon chunks in foil on the grill, grill pineapple slices, for your smokey flavor, add to rolls.  Salmon for 80 is a lot of salmon.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

If you are thinking about pulled pork and don’t have a smoker, I would recommend  Kayelle’s kalua pork—crockpot, recipe from DC 6/10/2010.  As an alternate for those who  do not prefer pork,  make pulled chicken to go along side the pulled pork.   Sauces choices on the side to be added by guests,  bowl  of cole slaw for topping, or  quick vinegary cucumber slices.     Advantages with pulled meats, is it can be served plated or on a bun for sammies.  It can be made well in advance and frozen, thawed  and crocked on party day.  

And, as long as I’m naming names,  one of our summer faves is Cheryl’s kick butt corn salad. Pretty sure it has another name, this is the best.   Not sure what's in the original recipe anymore, since I've played with it over time.-- I use way less olive oil and  add  more lime juice, cumin, jalapeno/ serrano chilies,  black olives 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/black-bean-and-corn-salad-92149.html

I like Hawaiian rolls if they are served with something sturdy, like ham not so much with saucy foods.  

Mixed fruit salad, or pineapple spears or watermelon triangles served icy cold.  

The guest of honor’s favorite cookie, made into ice cream sandwiches.  You will be bringing these from the freezer just before serving,  so will be a surprise.


----------



## Aunt Bea

If you have some help in the kitchen sandwich and wrap platters might be a good option for the main course.

Some basic ham, turkey, roast beef and some fillings like shrimp salad, chicken salad, etc...  Good bread, plenty of fresh veggies, etc...

Everything could be prepped ahead with a small team to assemble them at the last minute.

If you have nerves of steel you could offer a grilled panini or a warm beef tenderloin sandwich from the grill but being a coward I would keep it simple. 

Good luck!


----------



## CraigC

Thinking of easy, a Cuban style meal consisting of Roast or crockpot pork butts which can be marinated 3 days out, cooked the day before and reheated the day of. Big pot of black beans using canned, made the day before and reheated the day of. Rice can be made the day of. As an alternative to the pork butt, make picadillo which will go well with the black beans and rice. This can be made the day before. Serve salad and coleslaw for sides. If you can't get Pan Cubano, get a light, long bread from the grocery or bakery.  Mojo can be made using either bottled sour orange juice or equal amounts of orange and lime juice. Just an idea.


----------



## Janet H

buckytom said:


> How big is your grill?
> 
> Grilling 80 portions of salmon safely will be tricky, but it appears you don't want to go easy.
> 
> So, for appys, how about bacon wrapped around jumbo shrimp and a slice of water chestnut, and a spicy/sweet chili dipping sauce. Times 160 (people will want at least 2) I've been craving that, lol.
> 
> As far as ice cream goes, you're gonna need about 8 to 10 gallons, plus toppings if so inclined.



The grill is a standard 3 burner Weber - the surface is about 25 x 20.  I might be able to cook 20 small (suitable for a roll sized sandwich) portions at a time. and then serve with some arugula or capered mayo or avacado


https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/grilled-salmon-sandwiches-recipe-1941492


I need to keep this simple and while the shrimp sounds amazing, that many would be expensive and the prep to wrap them is a little daunting.


----------



## tenspeed

Janet H said:


> The grill is a standard 3 burner Weber - the surface is about 25 x 20.


You're gonna need a bigger grill!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'd go with the pulled pork and buy slider buns for them; they're smaller and easier to eat. You can use smoked paprika in the rub to give it a smoky flavor. Cole slaw, pickles, baked beans, pasta salad with veggies and a vinaigrette for sides. A fruit salad is refreshing with this, too. 

Another good summer salad is a Greek peasant salad - no lettuce, just chopped tomatoes, bell peppers, onions, feta and a vinaigrette with either red wine vinegar or lemon juice. This can be prepped in advance and dressed the day of. 

Everyone loves deviled eggs, right? Top them with smoked paprika instead of regular. 

My favorite nibble for a party is tzatziki with pita chips and veggies. You could fancy it up by serving blanched asparagus and baby rainbow carrots instead of the usual.

Do you know what his favorite cookie is? You could make ice cream sandwiches with it for dessert. Easy to make in advance, and to serve, and you can keep it for a surprise  [emoji38]


----------



## blissful

What about some cheese trays with fruit? We had a potluck and brought 5 lbs of cheddar curds with grapes and strawberries, people were crazy for that.

Frozen cheese cakes on skewers dipped in chocolate, bring them out 20 at a time. As soon as word gets around that those are cheese cakes on skewers dipped in chocolate, people will be waiting for the next tray. Do half naked and half covered in chocolate, not everyone likes chocolate.


----------



## caseydog

Whether it is pulled pork, carnitas or Cuban roast pork, it is still pork butt, which is super easy to cook well. You can smoke it, braise it, or I guess crock pot it (I have little experience with crock pots). 

Sliders are a good way to serve pulled pork. They are easy to eat, even standing up.

BUT, I still say let people sauce their own pork. Maybe offer a few choices, such as a Carolina style vinegar sauce, a smokey KC sauce, or a spicy Mexican sauce. Put little tent cards by the sauces describing them. 

Pulled pork cooked in BBQ sauce is a little pedestrian (I say while looking down my nose). 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Whether it is pulled pork, carnitas or Cuban roast pork, it is still pork butt, which is super easy to cook well. You can smoke it, braise it, or I guess crock pot it (I have little experience with crock pots).
> 
> Sliders are a good way to serve pulled pork. They are easy to eat, even standing up.
> 
> BUT, I still say let people sauce their own pork. Maybe offer a few choices, such as a Carolina style vinegar sauce, a smokey KC sauce, or a spicy Mexican sauce. Put little tent cards by the sauces describing them.
> 
> Pulled pork cooked in BBQ sauce is a little pedestrian (I say while looking down my nose).
> 
> CD



It would be fun to provide a selection of sauces. There's a local restaurant chain here that smokes beef, pork and chicken and has six types of sauce on the tables. Let me know if you need suggestions for sauces. Along with the tent cards, I'd put them in squirt bottles with labels, so they don't get mixed up.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> Do you know what his favorite cookie is? You could make ice cream sandwiches with it for dessert. Easy to make in advance, and to serve, and you can keep it for a surprise  [emoji38]



Oops. I thought I had seen this idea somewhere else but, reading back, I see that Whiskadoodle brought it up. Great idea! [emoji38] Sorry, Whiska.


----------



## Kayelle

I like the idea of pulled pork sliders too. 
Pulled pork for a crowd is easy to do in one of those turkey size electric roasters such as Nesco. If you don't have one, maybe one of the guests has one you could borrow. Don't add any liquid, just make a paste of sea salt and liquid smoke to massage the pork, and slow cook for several hours. No muss, no fuss and it can be kept serving temp after it's pulled. 
I also like the choice of sauces in labeled squirt bottles...good idea *GG.*
In addition to *Casey's* ideas of Carolina style vinegar sauce, a smokey KC sauce, or a spicy Mexican sauce, I would add a Hawaiian style sauce.
By the way *Whiska,* thanks for the nod to my Kaula Pig..I do it in my Nesco 6 qt. roaster now days. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f14/crock-pot-kalua-pig-65081.html


----------



## Janet H

OK - so the menu is set and now I need some help with quantities and cook times/methods.  Cooking for 80.

Menu:

Sliders: Pulled pork, pickles and bbq sauce/s
Pasta salad w chopped parsley and peas
Handcut tri-color slaw
Corn and Black Bean Salad  
Deviled eggs
Melon (cubed) with a light lime, mint dressing
Cake - purchased 
Chips / pretzels / dips.  Purchased


Pulled Pork: I need help here.  I've made a Crock pot version but not for 80.  Can I cook pork butts in an oven? How long? How many lbs?  I have two ovens available or could borrow crock pots.

Pasta salad: How many lbs (raw and cooked)?
Slaw: how much?
Corn salad: how much?
Melon - How many?


Any advice would be appreciated - most especially on the pork.


----------



## JustJoel

Janet H said:


> OK - so the menu is set and now I need some help with quantities and cook times/methods.  Cooking for 80.
> 
> Menu:
> 
> Sliders: Pulled pork, pickles and bbq sauce/s
> Pasta salad w chopped parsley and peas
> Handcut tri-color slaw
> Corn and Black Bean Salad
> Deviled eggs
> Melon (cubed) with a light lime, mint dressing
> Cake - purchased
> Chips / pretzels / dips.  Purchased
> 
> 
> Pulled Pork: I need help here.  I've made a Crock pot version but not for 80.  Can I cook pork butts in an oven? How long? How many lbs?  I have two ovens available or could borrow crock pots.
> 
> Pasta salad: How many lbs (raw and cooked)?
> Slaw: how much?
> Corn salad: how much?
> Melon - How many?
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated - most especially on the pork.


And theeeeeeere’s the reason I don’t cater! I “catered” my parents’ 45th anniversary party, 140 some guests. My friends and I prepared non-stop for three days. My parents arrived about two hours late (it was a surprise party), and when they finally arrived, the food was nearly gone!

I’d imagine the only worse thing would be restaurant purchasing. “Gee, how many people do you think will order the veal saltimbocca tonight.”


----------



## GotGarlic

Here's a chart with guidelines for how much you'll need to serve 50 people. Multiplying by 1.5 should be enough. https://www.chef-menus.com/food-quantity-chart.html

I posted a recipe for pulled pork in a slow cooker: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/slow-cooker-pulled-pork-81344.html

You can also cook it in the oven, with low heat for a long time. I haven't done it, but there's no reason why you can't. Cook till the temperature reaches 195 degrees F. After it gets a bit crispy on the outside, you can cover cover the butts with foil to help them cook a little faster. 

Pulled pork freezes very well, too, so you can make it well in advance.


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> And theeeeeeere’s the reason I don’t cater! I “catered” my parents’ 45th anniversary party, 140 some guests. My friends and I prepared non-stop for three days. My parents arrived about two hours late (it was a surprise party), and when they finally arrived, the food was nearly gone!
> 
> I’d imagine the only worse thing would be restaurant purchasing. “Gee, how many people do you think will order the veal saltimbocca tonight.”


Culinary schools and hospitality programs teach how to do this.


----------



## GotGarlic

It just occurred to me to check my favorite recipe site - Serious Eats - to see if they have an oven-cooked pulled pork recipe - and they do! [emoji2] lol would suggest using the same rub as in the recipe I gave you and just use some vinegar and chicken broth for liquid. That way, you can still serve it with a variety of sauces. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/02/easy-oven-pulled-pork-recipe.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pasta salad for 50 or 100. You'll at least get an approximation for how much pasta and water.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Here's a chart with guidelines for how much you'll need to serve 50 people. Multiplying by 1.5 should be enough. https://www.chef-menus.com/food-quantity-chart.html
> 
> I posted a recipe for pulled pork in a slow cooker: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/slow-cooker-pulled-pork-81344.html
> 
> You can also cook it in the oven, with low heat for a long time. I haven't done it, but there's no reason why you can't. Cook till the temperature reaches 195 degrees F. After it gets a bit crispy on the outside, you can cover cover the butts with foil to help them cook a little faster.
> 
> Pulled pork freezes very well, too, so you can make it well in advance.



I like that chart!


----------



## caseydog

When I cook for a party, I always cook too much food. Always. My biggest fear is that there won't be enough food. So, I eat leftovers for a week, and give extra food to my neighbors. I start every party thinking, "Did I make enough food?" At the end of the party, I use every piece of Tupperware that I own to put the excess food away. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> ...At the end of the party, I use every piece of Tupperware that I own to put the excess food away...


This is why I hang on to (too many) yogurt, cottage cheese, Chinese take-out, and sour cream containers. Whenever I hand over a food "gift" to a neighbor (AKA getting rid of too much of a good thing - or, planned excess for the neighbor who loves my soups), I pass it along in that type of cast-off "Tupperware". If any is left hanging around whenif we move, I'll just toss into the recycling bin.


----------



## Termy

I would go another direction - steaks. Most cook fast, they are easy. Then some potatoes, bed kinda, butter, sour cream, maybe some melted cheese and broc, which can also serve as a regular side. 

Another veggie is in order, and don't forget the salad. 

If you don't want steaks then brats and sausages, not dogs. Now with those you want probably baked beans and a few different things. 

T
(wow, this thread is only 3 years old)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Easy meals that serve a bunch of people:


taco/burrito bar with carnitas, shredded beef, pulled pork
Sausages, i.e. brats, kielbasa, hot dogs
Sloppy Joes
Salad bar with multiple olives, dill, brad and butter, and sweet pickles
Egg salad canapes
potato salad
Korean ribs
Fruit salad
Waldorf salad
stuffed celery
cheese cubes
chili
pizza bites
burger sliders
Italian sausage sliders with marinara, and cheese
pigs in the blanket
garlic-butter roasted potatoes
Spanish rice
gelatin of choice mixed with whipped cream and fruit
baguette slices with olive oil dipping sauce
baked beans
diced, or sliced Ham with honey mustard sauce
Chicken meatballs and either rice, or soba noodles with pineapple sweet and sour sauce
baked spaghetti with a good ragu
Freshly smoked turkey

There's a few ideas that might work without being too labor intensive.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

